# Imprisoning Women And Not Covering Birth Control Are Now On The Table In The Abortion Fight



## theRaven (May 14, 2019)

Anti-abortion legislators are no longer just trying to chip away at _Roe v. Wade _— they’re going after it with an ax. Sweeping proposals pushed in the past week in Georgia, Ohio and Alabama could, respectively:


lead women who get abortions to face murder charges,
strip coverage for some forms of birth control,
and ban abortion in almost every circumstance.
Many of these bills would directly challenge _Roe v. Wade_, the 1973 Supreme Court decision that legalized abortion nationwide, and that’s exactly the point: Confident that the Court’s new conservative majority will overturn the landmark ruling, if given the opportunity, anti-abortion advocates are pushingfor ever-stricter anti-abortion laws.


And they’re succeeding. Here are the details.

*ALABAMA: DOCTORS WHO PERFORM ABORTIONS COULD BE IMPRISONED FOR 99 YEARS*
In its original incarnation, the Alabama bill didn’t include exceptions for pregnancies that result from rape or incest. That was a deliberate choice by its House sponsor, state Rep. Terri Collins, in order to improve the bill’s chances of one day ending up in front of the Supreme Court and being used to overturn_Roe._

“I think fighting to overturn what I believe was a bad decision that allowed people to kill unborn children is worth a fight,” the Republican told the Associated Press last month.



The fight over those exceptions erupted on Thursday, on the state Senate floor. The state Senate Judiciary Committee had amended the bill to include exceptions for rape and incest, but some Republicans in the chamber speedily removed that amendment — leading lawmakers to accuse their colleagues of trying to force them into passing the bill.

“You’ve got 27 men over on the other side ready to tell women what they can do with their bodies,” state Sen. Bobby Singleton, a Democrat, told the Associated Press. “You don’t have to procedurally just try to railroad us.”

“You’ve got 27 men over on the other side ready to tell women what they can do with their bodies”

Though the vote on the legislation is tabled until next week, the bill’s backers are still confident that the Republican-controlled chamber can get the bill across the finish line. And regardless of whether the amendment ends up in the final version of the bill, its penalties for abortion are steep: While women who receive abortions wouldn’t be liable, doctors who perform abortions could still be imprisoned for 99 years.


Alabama’s abortion ban, as introduced, also equates abortion with the Holocaust. “More than 50 million babies have been aborted in the United States since the Roe decision in 1973, more than three times the number who were killed in German death camps, Chinese purges, Stalin's gulags, Cambodian killing fields, and the Rwandan genocide combined,” the text of the bill reads.

Alabama’s abortion ban, as introduced, also equates abortion with the Holocaust.

Last month, the Anti-Defamation League asked the Alabama House Health Committee to oppose the bill “because it contains language that is offensive to the Jewish Community and infringes on Alabamians' religious freedom,” CBS News reported.

The committee passed the bill anyway. So did the House.

*GEORGIA: THE SO-CALLED “HEARTBEAT” BAN GIVES “UNBORN CHILDREN” “FULL LEGAL RECOGNITION”*
On Tuesday, Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp made Georgia the fourth state this year to sign into law a bill that would ban most abortions once a fetal heartbeat is detected — which can occur as early as six weeks into a pregnancy, before many people know they’re pregnant. (There are exceptions, like in the case of rape or incest; people who want abortions have to report those crimes to the police first.) But that so-called “heartbeat” ban isn’t the most astonishing part of the law: instead, that would likely be the part where it declares that “Unborn children are a class of living, distinct persons” who need “full legal recognition.”

That classification, of course, carries a whole host of implications. For instance, not only must Georgia now include any fetus with a detectable heartbeat in any “population-based determinations,” according to the text of the Georgia law, but it must also consider that such a fetus qualifies as a “dependent minor for income tax purposes.”


It also means that, legally speaking, aborting a fetus in Georgia constitutes committing a homicide, Slate reported.

Many anti-abortion restrictions that criminalize abortion specify that the doctor who performs the procedure, not the patient who receives it, is at risk of prosecution. But the Georgia law doesn’t make that distinction. Somebody who gets an abortion could thus be a party to murder, according to Slate (a charge punishable by life imprisonment or death). If someone travels out of state to get an abortion, she could be charged with conspiracy to commit murder (punishable by 10 years in prison). If she miscarries, she could be charged with second-degree murder (10 to 30 years).

A Georgia legislator also weighed in on Twitter to back up Slate’s interpretation of the law. “Criminal laws we have to outlaw murder, manslaughter, etc. are in place to protect ‘natural persons,’” wrote Jennifer Jordan, a Democratic state senator and a lawyer. “So yes, if woman were to have miscarriage or seek an abortion, she could be prosecuted under any of these. It would be up to [the] discretion of prosecutor.”

The law does represent “unknown territory” for Georgia, Jordan noted. And Planned Parenthood Southeast Advocates’ president and CEO, Staci Fox, pointed out that the bill’s implications — like whether women will be criminalized for seeking abortions — are not yet known.

“Nor will they be unless and until they are played out in court. Even legal experts can’t predict what a DA might do if this bill were to take effect,” she said in a statement. “Legal precedent is clear that abortion bans like HB 481 are unconstitutional and there are already more than a dozen anti-abortion cases working their way through the courts, so it is unlikely that this bill specifically will make its way to the Supreme Court.”


Georgia’s law will almost certainly be blocked by a lawsuit before it’s due to take effect in January. The American Civil Liberties Union and Planned Parenthood have already vowed to sue.

*OHIO: A BILL TO STOP INSURANCE FROM COVERING ABORTION COULD AFFECT BIRTH CONTROL, TOO.*
Ohio also recently passed a “heartbeat” ban, but its legislators are now debating yet another abortion-restriction bill, to stop most insurance companies from covering abortion services unless the procedure is necessary to save the mother’s life. The bill defines this kind of abortion as a “nontherapeutic abortion.” And as in Georgia’s bill, there’s some curious language: This one says that so-called nontherapuetic abortion “includes drugs or devices

used to prevent the implantation of a fertilized ovum.”

Such a broad definition could include common birth control methods like the pill and IUDs, Jaime Miracle, deputy director of NARAL Pro-Choice Ohio, told the Statehouse News Bureau. An IUD can cost as much as $1,300, according to Planned Parenthood.

In an interview with that outlet, the Ohio bill’s sponsor, Republican state Rep. Republican John Becker, said his bill wasn’t meant to go after birth control.

“When you get into the contraception and abortifacients, that’s clearly not my area of expertise,” he said. “But I suppose, if it were true that what we typically known as the pill would be classified as an abortifacient, then I would imagine the drug manufacturers would reformulate it so it’s no longer an abortifacient and is strictly a contraceptive.”


Hormonal birth control primarily works by stopping ovulation, but it can also block fertilization and implantation, explained Daniel Grossman, a doctor and the director of Advancing New Standards in Reproductive Health at the University of California, San Francisco. And so if anti-abortion legislators interpret Becker’s bill broadly — as Becker himself seems to be doing — birth control would potentially be banned from coverage.

“Abortion now means contraception if you use this definition,” Elizabeth Nash, senior state issues manager for the Guttmacher Institute, told VICE News. “If you want to use the pill, the patch, the ring, a hormonal IUD implant — yeah, doesn't sound like that's happening.”

That definition of “nontherapeutic abortion” also insinuates that personhood begins as soon as an egg is fertilized. It’s a more wide-ranging definition than even those in “heartbeat” bills, which indicate that personhood begins with the start of a heartbeat.

“Abortion now means contraception if you use this definition"

“They're looking to more this fetal dignity and fetal rights frame,” Nash said of abortion opponents. She traces this frame back to 2016, when the Supreme Court ruled that certain Texas restrictions on abortion clinics — like requiring abortion providers to have admitting privileges — made it too tough for women to get abortions. In the wake of that decision, anti-abortion activists have focused less on regulating the way abortion clinics are run and more on propping up the rights of the fetus, according to Nash.


“Even when it makes very little sense, as in this bill,” she said. “Because they're trying to build this case around fetal rights and dignity, and so they're trying to establish this standard throughout all the statutes.”

Becker’s bill also mentions a method to re-implant an embryo from an ectopic pregnancy — a pregnancy that takes place in a fallopian tube — within the uterus. There is no such procedure.

“It is 100% not a thing,” Grossman said.

_Cover: Women hold signs to protest HB 481 at the state Capitol, Tuesday, April 2, 2019, in Atlanta. HB 481, which would ban most abortions after a fetal heartbeat is detected, has past both the House and the Senate and awaits a signature from Gov. Brian Kemp. (AP Photo/John Bazemore)_


----------



## doriannc (May 14, 2019)

Ummm even jailing those who have a miscarriage? That’s basically 90% of women who have been pregnant. Good luck with that! Jerks


----------



## dicapr (May 14, 2019)

So they want to strip women of their rights to prevent pregnancy and then punish them if they get an abortion after the fact. What type of logic is that?  I really believe it is just a way to keep the poor poorer and women as second class citizens.


----------



## intellectualuva (May 14, 2019)

This is clearly what the powers that be want. smh. I really feel for the women in those states.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 14, 2019)

In the Detroit forum I'm in, there is some pushback from women but the majority are talking about this is a good thing.  Oh well, that school to prison pipeline won't feed itself.  

I'm an Israeli citizen.  Abortions are available on demand and free for women 20-33 and if you're over 33, you got to pay the equivalent of a co-pay.  Even when there were limitations on abortion, a valid reason for request was being unmarried.   Despite having liberal abortion laws and not being a Christian majority country, Israel has lower abortion rates than both the US and the UK.   On top of that, there's not at doubt in my mind that the doctors there studied and passed their exams without cheating so it's likely safer.


----------



## intellectualuva (May 14, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> In the Detroit forum I'm in, there is some pushback from women but the majority are talking about this is a good thing.  Oh well, that school to prison pipeline won't feed itself.
> 
> I'm an Israeli citizen.  Abortions are available on demand and free for women 20-33 and if you're over 33, you got to pay the equivalent of a co-pay.  Even when there were limitations on abortion, a valid reason for request was being unmarried.   Despite having liberal abortion laws and not being a Christian majority country, Israel has lower abortion rates than both the US and the UK.   On top of that, there's not at doubt in my mind that the doctors there studied and passed their exams without cheating so it's likely safer.



Yeah. I think folks who think this is just posturing and won't hold could be in for a rude awakening. It's such a shame. 

I wonder if we are going to see more women opt for sterilization...though that's so invasive....I doubt it.


----------



## theRaven (May 14, 2019)

doriannc said:


> Ummm even jailing those who have a miscarriage? That’s basically 90% of women who have been pregnant. Good luck with that! Jerks



There are many anti-abortion countries in central America who currently imprison women for having miscarriages. This has also occurred in the states already.


----------



## theRaven (May 14, 2019)

dicapr said:


> So they want to strip women of their rights to prevent pregnancy and then punish them if they get an abortion after the fact. What type of logic is that?  I really believe it is just a way to keep the poor poorer and women as second class citizens.



This is exactly their way of keeping and maintaining the class system they want in place. The power hungry Republicans used the hardcore evangelical group to push this even further, under the guise of being pro-life. This has always been about class warfare.


----------



## theRaven (May 14, 2019)

intellectualuva said:


> This is clearly what the powers that be want. smh. I really feel for the women in those states.



Do not be surprised if laws like these populate even in more states.


----------



## theRaven (May 14, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> In the Detroit forum I'm in, there is some pushback from women but the majority are talking about this is a good thing.  Oh well, that school to prison pipeline won't feed itself.
> 
> I'm an Israeli citizen.  Abortions are available on demand and free for women 20-33 and if you're over 33, you got to pay the equivalent of a co-pay.  Even when there were limitations on abortion, a valid reason for request was being unmarried.   Despite having liberal abortion laws and not being a Christian majority country, Israel has lower abortion rates than both the US and the UK.   On top of that, there's not at doubt in my mind that the doctors there studied and passed their exams without cheating so it's likely safer.



I've been taking note of countries with a declining birth rates and the government's response to how they push family planning. Countries like  Japan and Sweden offer paid maternity leave, pays couples to have children, and abortions are legal as well. The US seems to be going in the opposite direction.


----------



## Miss_Luna (May 14, 2019)

I must watch way too much Handmaid's Tales. This is legitimately scary.


----------



## intellectualuva (May 15, 2019)

theRaven said:


> I've been taking note of countries with a declining birth rates and the government's response to how they push family planning. Countries like  Japan and Sweden offer paid maternity leave, pays couples to have children, and abortions are legal as well. The US seems to be gong in the opposite direction.



Or Hungary...there's another country too that recently made changes. 

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/11/hav...ary-and-youll-pay-no-income-tax-for-life.html


----------



## intellectualuva (May 15, 2019)

Miss_Luna said:


> I must watch way too much Handmaid's Tales. This is legitimately scary.



Yeah but that's why it scared me so much. Even the early pre forced birth law to hand over bank accounts to next male kin....an absolute nightmare for me.


----------



## Dellas (May 15, 2019)

Eugenics. 
Only the non-poor, upper middle class can afford kids.


----------



## dicapr (May 15, 2019)

What also makes me mad is that the “defense” of the unborn child leaves no room for terminating a pregnancy when the fetus has abnormalities that are incompatible with life. They want to force families to endure a pregnancy that will result in a baby that will die shortly after birth. We are more humane to our pets than that.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 15, 2019)

So these Republicans literally wrote in the bill that they want to reach up inside a woman and re-implant ectopic pregnancies huh?


----------



## Everything Zen (May 15, 2019)

You couldn’t pay me to move to a red state and once we start monitoring sites in Canada and overseas I’mma keep trying to cozy up to my boy Justin Trudeau. People think Gilead could never happen. Folks can stay sleep if they want to.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 15, 2019)

dicapr said:


> So they want to strip women of their rights to prevent pregnancy and then punish them if they get an abortion after the fact. What type of logic is that?  *I really believe it is just a way to keep the poor poorer and women as second class citizens*.



Ding... ding...  ding... ding... ding...  we have a winner!

Because if any of those  who voted for these measures got their mistresses pregnant, they can afford to pay for them to go to another state, or in some cases another country, to get an abortion.  So these laws really only apply to women who lack those resources!


----------



## lesedi (May 15, 2019)

I can’t believe what I have just read.


----------



## NijaG (May 15, 2019)

Welp.... I dunno.
Maybe women in these states should start dropping the babies at these lawmakers homes/officers.

They cut off social welfare funding, but if you ask about how they plan to take care of the unwanted babies, all you’ll get is crickets. I guess the children will be like those Oliver Twist orphans.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (May 15, 2019)

It's okay- we'll just return to back alley and under ground abortions.   Women will be dying in the streets but that is their own fault- those hussies.

Instead of improving sex education, access to reliable birth control, funding for better maternity leave and child care, and child support or other measures which might make more women better equipped to care for their children, we'll just jail them. 

And the last time I looked, most women don't get pregnant by themselves. Where are the restrictions on men? Shouldn't we be all up in their sexual history and behaviors as well? If a man creates a child and doesn't support it, shouldn't he be jailed or sterilized or maybe even castrated? Why are men so quick to say that women shouldn't  make the decision to abort a child by themselves but then don't hold the man involved responsible for said child for anything? Maybe he should be the one getting snipped or waiting until marriage or until he can support any children his sexual activity might create. Maybe he should be the one keeping his legs crossed.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 15, 2019)

I guess Michelle Obama would be in jail then.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 15, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Ding... ding...  ding... ding... ding...  we have a winner!
> 
> Because if any of those  who voted for these measures got their mistresses pregnant, they can afford to pay for them to go to another state, or in some cases another country, to get an abortion.  So these laws really only apply to women who lack those resources!



They’re trying to jail women who leave the state for abortions too. Peak Gilead realness.


----------



## OhTall1 (May 15, 2019)

dicapr said:


> So they want to strip women of their rights to prevent pregnancy and then punish them if they get an abortion after the fact. What type of logic is that?  *I really believe it is just a way to keep the poor poorer and women as second class citizens.*


Does anyone know if this tweet is accurate?  Because if it is, it's worse than making these women second class citizens.


----------



## dicapr (May 15, 2019)

OhTall1 said:


> Does anyone know if this tweet is accurate?  Because if it is, it's worse than making these women second class citizens.



It’s right but it applies to the physicians who would break the law and perform the abortions illegally. As of right now the women would not be charged. Basically if a doctor felt it was in the best interest of the woman to have an abortion and they got caught they would be a felon.


----------



## dicapr (May 15, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> It's okay- we'll just return to back alley and under ground abortions.   Women will be dying in the streets but that is their own fault- those hussies.
> 
> Instead of improving sex education, access to reliable birth control, funding for better maternity leave and child care, and child support or other measures which might make more women better equipped to care for their children, we'll just jail them.
> 
> And the last time I looked, most women don't get pregnant by themselves. Where are the restrictions on men? Shouldn't we be all up in their sexual history and behaviors as well? If a man creates a child and doesn't support it, shouldn't he be jailed or sterilized or maybe even castrated? Why are men so quick to say that women shouldn't  make the decision to abort a child by themselves but then don't hold the man involved responsible for said child for anything? Maybe he should be the one getting snipped or waiting until marriage or until he can support any children his sexual activity might create. Maybe he should be the one keeping his legs crossed.



There is a possibility that men will have to start paying child support after the heartbeat. That will wake them up. But I’m sure they will figure out how to delay paying until paternity is established.


----------



## madamdot (May 15, 2019)

dicapr said:


> There is a possibility that men will have to start paying child support after the heartbeat. That will wake them up. But I’m sure they will figure out how to delay paying until paternity is established.



That is not going to happen. If rapists can sue for visitation and custody of their progeny then you bet men will never pass laws to put them in this position. This is not about abortions or babies. It never was.

This is why I side eyed everyone who voted for these nonsense people talking about its not going to make any difference. Wait until this lands on your doorstep.

They are literally setting up laws to make it easy to break them for you to lose status as a citizen and I don't just mean immigration wise - I mean you are now a felon and you cant vote and lose your rights. There is literally no way to prove a miscarriage was not precipitated by external forces because doctors don't know why miscarriages happen in the first place. If you've ever had one you know in most cases doctors shrug and say these things happen.


----------



## intellectualuva (May 15, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> So these Republicans literally wrote in the bill that they want to reach up inside a woman and re-implant ectopic pregnancies huh?



Yes. I saw that too. 

They clear don't understand science. Lol.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 15, 2019)

https://www.dispatch.com/news/20190...ou-can-reimplant-ectopic-pregnancies-you-cant

9 hours ago
“When it comes to climate change, Republicans say "we aren't scientists". But when it comes to women's bodies, every Republican is fully qualified and licensed gynecologist apparently. Why women vote for the GOP is beyond me”
-George Campbell


----------



## BrickbyBrick (May 15, 2019)

So if you've been raped and cant prove it, you have to:

1. Take work time off to give birth to your rapists child;
2. Bear the nightmare of giving birth to a child you did not ask for
3. Face the decision of giving up this child or keeping it, but possibly resenting it (in part.)
4. Risk YOUR life to have this baby.  All childbirth comes with an inherent risk, not just women with known health issues.
5. The victim is now immeasurably punished not just by the criminal but by the system tasked to protect her freedoms. I see law suits...

The list goes on.....

We are backsliding. This is unbelievably injurious to a population already disadvantaged by this country's historic treatment of race, inherited poverty, educational disparities and gender obstacles.

They are winning.


----------



## dicapr (May 15, 2019)

BrickbyBrick said:


> So if you've been raped and cant prove it, you have to:
> 
> 1. Take work time off to give birth to your rapists child;
> 2. Bear the nightmare of giving birth to a child you did not ask for
> ...



But they Hillary’s emails was all we could hear during the election. Republicans were playing the long game and the rest of the country was not.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (May 15, 2019)

I partly feel these type of laws are to save white people in the U.S. as this population decreases.  Save the WP by all means necessary even if there is an increase in poor people. Gun rights are fine. Children in need of adoption are not high priority.  WP dying of opioid overdose is a crisis.


----------



## Layluh (May 15, 2019)

I've seen so many women, all white, offering homes to stay in, money, plan b pills they can over night, transportation and etc because of this. It warmed my heart.


----------



## Ivonnovi (May 15, 2019)

"They" won't stop until they see their dream come true:   Women: barefoot, pregnant & [out of the workforce] in the Kitchen.   BW will be back to being domestic helpers.

They are trying to make Women into being Sharecroppers of their own wombs....again.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 15, 2019)

dicapr said:


> But they Hillary’s emails was all we could hear during the election. Republicans were playing the long game and the rest of the country was not.



I'm still mad people was tripping over some emails. Yes. Still mad because look at what we got.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (May 15, 2019)

> "They" won't stop until they see their dream come true:   Women: barefoot, pregnant & [out of the workforce] in the Kitchen.   *WW* will be back to being domestic helpers.
> 
> They are trying to make Women into being Sharecroppers of their own wombs....again.


BW are overall a resilient group.  BW will overcome.  Now if BM would work more on themselves together they will be a powerful force in the U.S.


----------



## Miss_Luna (May 15, 2019)

They are going to overwhelm their own foster care systems. 

How are they going to force these women to take care of these children? And if so, can they afford to provide services to these women/families?

Alabama can't afford to be so dumb.


----------



## intellectualuva (May 15, 2019)

Miss_Luna said:


> They are going to overwhelm their own foster care systems.
> 
> How are they going to force these women to take care of these children? And if so, can they afford to provide services to these women/families?
> 
> *Alabama can't afford to be so dumb.*



Yep. I guess 46/50th in health and/or education.....maybe they can be.

I completely understand women dropping their rapist's baby off into the system. I know I dont even want kids with a man I love...I cant imagine. There are women who do it and I salute them.  I wonder if Alabama is a state where you'd have to share custody with your rapist too. Call me whatever you want. You want these kids here, then all these life begins with conception folks and the system should step up and take care of them.


----------



## Honi (May 16, 2019)

Layluh said:


> I've seen so many women, all white, offering homes to stay in, money, plan b pills they can over night, transportation and etc because of this. It warmed my heart.


It’s going to turn into an Underground Railroad. I can’t believe it but then again, they are setting it up so it can go to the Supreme Court that Mitch  turtle made sure was stacked with conservative judges to overturn roe v. Wade.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 16, 2019)

Someone said you can then apply for your fetus a SS#, life insurance, and then if you miscarry-collect.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 16, 2019)

BW may be resilient, but we need to be PLANNING. Making moves to overcome this high tuition our children will be faced with when they graduate for our boys and our girls. Like FRFR dig in, lean in. Make sure they are recession-proof and BS proof. The divide between the rich and the poor is widening. Right now, these are times of straight/no chaser SURVIVAL.
Do not take your foot off the breaks and push that on your children. Stay healthy so you can reduce your risk of an untimely health-related death if possible. We really need to do what we must to get these next 2 generations through the long haul. This ish isn't getting no better. In our Game of Thrones thread we always talk about "winter is coming" a period in the book of trying times, times of lack, cold to come. AKA the "long night"
Just like some jobs, salaries are recession-proof...so we have to set things up....keep pushing Black Excellence... People been telling us for at least since I was in college over 10 years ago: Women's Reproductive Rights are on the line. Black voting rights are on the line. Now...this ish is HAPPENING. Has happened.

Note: The abortion ban will adversely affect transmen (Female to Male transgender men). In my line of work, FTM transmen can and do get pregnant because they are having quite a bit of heterosexual unprotected sex. Many have been raped. Many are having casual sex with male friends. It was on my FB---so there is that.


----------



## madamdot (May 16, 2019)

Ivonnovi said:


> "They" won't stop until they see their dream come true:   Women: barefoot, pregnant & [out of the workforce] in the Kitchen.   BW will be back to being domestic helpers.
> 
> They are trying to make Women into being Sharecroppers of their own wombs....again.



Yup. 

Women are often the backbone of minority groups. Black women hold the black community together. Think about what would happen if it was easy to turn 50% of us into criminals. Our upward mobility would go away. All these black women getting advanced degrees and high paying jobs helping to support our families home and abroad and holding the community together can now be a criminal. Lots of opportunities dry up when you are a criminal. Men are often given second chances - we are not.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 16, 2019)

madamdot said:


> Yup.
> 
> Women are often the backbone of minority groups. Black women hold the black community together. Think about what would happen if it was easy to turn 50% of us into criminals. Our upward mobility would go away. *All these black women getting advanced degrees and high paying jobs helping to support our families home and abroad and holding the community together can now be a criminal. Lots of opportunities dry up when you are a criminal*. Men are often given second chances - we are not.


This is what makes it frustrating that so many black women are looking at this as a white woman problem.   Even if the few upwardly mobile women in the average black family manage to stay out of the abortion radar, what happens when she's already carrying the whole family and a sister or other close relative who already got kids is facing jailtime behind an abortion.  That's bail money, lawyer money and who go take care of the kids if she got to stay in jail until trial?  Would "you" let your nieces and nephews go into foster care?  I wouldn't have a problem doing it but I already see the world of poo that somebody like my niece who got married last year will be facing with her 7 siblings who have 20+ children between them.


----------



## Miss_Luna (May 16, 2019)

I think this requires that Black women really get into mentoring our young women.

These men are still going to be out here feeding them lies and they have no way to protect themselves, well they do but we've all been young and naive at one point.

I'll admit to not doing enough on my part to mentor the next generation, but I think things like this will really set us back and this is one way of them trying to slow and stop our progress.

ETA: Let's not forget that Black women have the highest maternal mortality rates and now we're supposed to try to endure forced pregnancies?!? No, no, no, smh


----------



## Layluh (May 17, 2019)

@Crackers Phinn 

Girl one of the groups I was in used a hashtag and called it the underground railroad. Do you know the only time a bw said anything in the whole entire thread was to go off about how mayo feminists are coopting Harriet Tubman's underground railroad.

I get the outrage but is that all you have to say?Anyway so now they're calling it camping which is ingenious.

Thank God for white feminists fighting the good fight. We too scared to piss our useless family off.


----------



## brg240 (May 17, 2019)

_“State Senator Linda Coleman-Madison proposed an amendment to the bill that would require the state to provide free prenatal and medical care for mothers who had been denied an abortion by the new law. Her amendment was struck down by a vote of 23-6.”

:/ _if they cared about these lives like they said they did, you wouldn’t do this.


----------



## Farida (May 17, 2019)

Honestly I considered myself staunchly pro-life until I did some soul-searching.

Abortion still gives me pause. But until these white folks can show me they truly care about the welfare of women and children - especially of color...no thanks!

The hypocrisy is many of the legislators are cheaters who pay off mistresses and for abortions.

Many don’t support free, accessible birth control, healthcare. They don’t support maternity leave, paid leave, free tuition etc. Truly pro-birth. Not necessarily even birth because they oppose the free prenatal healthcare and delivery costs. Even 3rd world countries have paid maternity leave.

Most of these republican white men, just like Trump are pro-life simply for the votes. They know many evangelicals are single-issue voters on abortion.

In fact, I honestly believe many don't even truly want Roe to be overturned or to ban abortion on a federal level. Because once that's over, they will lose votes. The constant promise of eliminating abortion is campaign promise gold. Once they lose that sacred cow, then what? Probably on to cry for "religious freedom" which is BS because white Christians have it easy here.

It is all politics. And I am disgusted. Let pregnancy be between a woman, her.doctor and God.


----------



## Lady S (May 17, 2019)

I am livid.

There's so much bad science in these bills, it's insane.  The heartbeat bills conveniently ignore that in a best case scenario where a woman has a regular period, the alarm bell of a missed period isn't going to kick in until 4th- 5th week.  Even if you take a pregnancy test, it's recommended that the earliest you take it is the first day after your missed period.  Some of us have inconsistent cycles or cycles thrown off by anything.  I have PCOS, my cycle varies, I can and have gone months without a period, it really wouldn't be a red flag.  Especially in situations when birth control failed.  Women are going to die because of this bill.  You can't reimplant an ectopic pregnancy.  I'm seeing pictures of so called babies at 6 weeks that are definitely not at 6 weeks.  A 6 week embryo looks like an alien shrimp and is tiny.  So, if it's all about life and life starts at conception, why are Anti-Choicers using misleading pictures?  It's almost as if the Anti-Choice stance is purely an emotional reaction. Hmm.

There have been so many mass shootings that it hardly makes news anymore, so if life is so precious and so important, why do we get thoughts and prayers instead of an assault rifle ban?  Where's the affordable health care, decent maternity leave, affordable child care, affordable adoption, etc?!  It's such a con!  

Did I mention I live in Ohio?  

I wrote a whole rant about it on FB and one of my sister in laws blocked me.   It's probably for the best, because I will most likely be plastering my time line with anything and everything to fight this nonsense.


----------



## nyeredzi (May 18, 2019)

Lady S said:


> I am livid.
> 
> There's so much bad science in these bills, it's insane.  The heartbeat bills conveniently ignore that in a best case scenario where a woman has a regular period, the alarm bell of a missed period isn't going to kick in until 4th- 5th week.  Even if you take a pregnancy test, it's recommended that the earliest you take it is the first day after your missed period.  Some of us have inconsistent cycles or cycles thrown off by anything.  I have PCOS, my cycle varies, I can and have gone months without a period, it really wouldn't be a red flag.  Especially in situations when birth control failed.  Women are going to die because of this bill.  You can't reimplant an ectopic pregnancy.  I'm seeing pictures of so called babies at 6 weeks that are definitely not at 6 weeks.  A 6 week embryo looks like an alien shrimp and is tiny.  So, if it's all about life and life starts at conception, why are Anti-Choicers using misleading pictures?  It's almost as if the Anti-Choice stance is purely an emotional reaction. Hmm.
> 
> ...


Some abortion places will not even perform abortion until they can confirm how far along you are, because you can't be too far along, right? But you can't reliably confirm via ultrasound until 5 or 6 weeks. So you can't even have an abortion until you are that far along. So if you ban abortion from then, you've simply banned abortion.

I really don't like, too, all the weight given to the small percentage of abortions that are the result of rape. I feel that's a bad tactic, because even if they make an exception for rape, that is unsatisfactory. I wish more of the argument was on womens autonomy over their own bodies


----------



## meka72 (May 18, 2019)

Ohio is a theocracy. I wouldn't be surprised if someone is inspired to introduce similar legislation. As if Ohio's heartbeat bill didn't go too far.



Lady S said:


> I am livid.
> 
> There's so much bad science in these bills, it's insane.  The heartbeat bills conveniently ignore that in a best case scenario where a woman has a regular period, the alarm bell of a missed period isn't going to kick in until 4th- 5th week.  Even if you take a pregnancy test, it's recommended that the earliest you take it is the first day after your missed period.  Some of us have inconsistent cycles or cycles thrown off by anything.  I have PCOS, my cycle varies, I can and have gone months without a period, it really wouldn't be a red flag.  Especially in situations when birth control failed.  Women are going to die because of this bill.  You can't reimplant an ectopic pregnancy.  I'm seeing pictures of so called babies at 6 weeks that are definitely not at 6 weeks.  A 6 week embryo looks like an alien shrimp and is tiny.  So, if it's all about life and life starts at conception, why are Anti-Choicers using misleading pictures?  It's almost as if the Anti-Choice stance is purely an emotional reaction. Hmm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Everything Zen (May 18, 2019)

We need to send sex toys via military relief planes to these states. I see a new generation of incels coming 

Now that a submucosal fibroid displaced my Paraguard (copper IUD) two cycles ago causing the worst pain I’ve ever experienced in life, I have to have surgery to remove it before I can get a Mirena (hormone based IUD). I don’t even have a consult for it until mid June. So I offered FH to go buy some condoms and he got a screw face. Oh well- don’t touch me because it’s gonna be at least three long months. I’m cool.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 18, 2019)

Even Tomi Lahren opposes the bill:
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cb...hares-surprising-opinion-on-alabama-abortion/


----------



## Everything Zen (May 18, 2019)

Even Pat Robertson thinks the Alabama bill is too extreme. 

https://www.foxnews.com/us/alabama-has-gone-too-far-with-extreme-abortion-bill-pat-robertson-says


----------



## TrulyBlessed (May 18, 2019)

What is this?


----------



## Miss_Luna (May 18, 2019)

TrulyBlessed said:


> What is this?



There are special places in hell for people like him.


----------



## NijaG (May 19, 2019)

Miss_Luna said:


> There are special places in hell for people like him.



My spidery senses feel like he has probably forced himself on someone and assumed it was consensual. That’s why he could utter such a statement.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 19, 2019)

This  compared women’s miscarrying to livestock. I won’t be marching in the streets but I would I do whatever I can to make sure these  are systematically removed from office. Period. Can’t even take my blood pressure right now and I almost threw threw my phone when I heard about this while watching Joy Reid. Can’t believe this happened seven years ago.

*Terry England, Georgia Republican Lawmaker, Compares Women To Farm Animals*

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.huffpost.com/us/entry/1335976/amp


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 19, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> This  compared women’s miscarrying to livestock. I won’t be marching in the streets but I would I do whatever I can to make sure these  are systematically removed from office. Period. Can’t even take my blood pressure right now and I almost threw threw my phone when I heard about this while watching Joy Reid. Can’t believe this happened seven years ago.
> 
> *Terry England, Georgia Republican Lawmaker, Compares Women To Farm Animals*
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.huffpost.com/us/entry/1335976/amp


These people are pathetic. I've been wanting  to throw my phone for the last few days.  I plan to encourage all of my family and friends to vote.  Our lives depend on it.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (May 19, 2019)

They so hate everything Muslim, but think Sharia Law is the BeesKnees and want their own Christian version of it.


----------



## meka72 (May 19, 2019)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> They so hate everything Muslim, but think Sharia Law is the BeesKnees and want their own Christian version of it.


They’re cool with religious laws as long as they’re their religious laws.


----------



## theRaven (May 20, 2019)

Ladies posting in this thread. How are you preparing when your state may impose laws like this, similar to these, or in the case Roe vs Wade gets overturned?

Are any of you still of childbearing age, do any of you have daughters, nieces, younger sisters, or any young women in your life? Are any of you preparing for what may come?


----------



## theRaven (May 20, 2019)

For me I'm under my father's insurance plan until the end of the year. For one year I was on the paraguard IUD and planned to keep it in till the maximum 10 years. However, after a appointment a few days ago I had to have it removed for certain reasons. Now I may be getting the Mirena instead. The IUD is still my number #1 choice. However, I have now created a another savings fund for times like these. Money I will save every paycheck for an in case abortion, if I need to travel to another state and I am now stocking up on Plan B pills.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (May 20, 2019)

I am pre-menopause.  

I do have a younger sibling not in my state, but abortion was never available for us. You had to travel to Puerto Rico to get one when I was growing up. I don't know what the situation is there now.

I am in Georgia and with the heartbeat bill, abortion is effectively illegal come Jan 2020.  I've been thinking about sending my use menstrual pads to the governor.  I've been so peeved.  But I probably would get locked up. 

I have the means to travel to another state, but you know that still would make me or any woman a murderer in this state.

With HIIPA laws I am not understanding how they plan to enforce that particular part of the law (if you abort in a another state you can still be jailed).


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 20, 2019)

theRaven said:


> Ladies posting in this thread. How are you preparing when your state may impose laws like this, similar to these, or in the case Roe vs Wade gets overturned?
> 
> Are any of you still of childbearing age, do any of you have daughters, nieces, younger sisters, or any young women in your life? Are any of you preparing for what may come?


 I live in California, so abortion rights will most likely not change here. If Roe vs Wade is overturned,  I believe that state rights still  apply.  If that happens to not be the case, I'm not to far from Mexico.  

We have absolutely no plans to have anymore children.  My husband got a vasectomy.  I've had 3 c-sections, the risks of complications increase each time. I'm not willing to risk my  life giving birth again, so if we were to end up pregnant, as much as it would pain me, I would most likely abort. 

I'm still concerned for women and girls that live in states like Alabama.  Poor women and minority women are at risk because of these laws.


----------



## Miss_Luna (May 20, 2019)

I'm a bit concerned with Roe v. Wade being overturned and state rights being respected, only because it sounds similar to the marijuana law. 

Federal law overrides state law, sometimes; I'm not a lawyer and admittedly know very little about federal laws. What are the potential issues would a young woman encounter if she travels out of her state for an abortion but has complications in her home state and needs to be treated for issues post-abortion? What are her rights? 

This is just too much, like, I am so disappointed in so many things going on right now.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 23, 2019)

theRaven said:


> Ladies posting in this thread. How are you preparing when your state may impose laws like this, similar to these, or in the case Roe vs Wade gets overturned?
> 
> Are any of you still of childbearing age, do any of you have daughters, nieces, younger sisters, or any young women in your life? Are any of you preparing for what may come?


I'm married with 2 daughters but we are done having kids intentionally. We welcome any oops baby because pregnancy happens.

I dont think I need to be having more kids age wise (i'm late 30's, but my doctor says I am healthy and got a few more good baby-making years in me--LOL).

I plan to raise my daughters to be intentional about life. That they should be the women they want to be but to understand that sex can cause conception and its their decision to go though with it or not. But that they should intentionally only deal with sexual partners who would make good fathers. I do not believe in casual sex with people who are not potential life partners. Sexual freedom to me is living life intentionally but not just having casual sex. Unfortunately, women dont know where they fall in the fertility spectrum and I don't want them tied to anyone who isnt willing to make her a life partner and be a family. I want them to be super picky about who they let enter them physically---because men can pass on emotional BS to through their seed and the action of sex IMHO...and IME. 

I was just watching a clip on FB from a Steve harvey episode where a Biracial woman let herself be friends with benefits with a Black man for 3-4 years. She is 6 weeks pregnant and he wants her to sign something saying she won't seek emotional or financial help should she keep the baby. Steve says the law wouldnt even recognize such a contract. And he needs to man up. She said he didnt want to make a baby with a 1/2 white woman and basically cursed her out bout her race...... Point is....I'd never encourage ANYONE to be friends with benefits. So that was a failure out the gate. My daughters aren't someone's booty call nor are their vagina's someone sexual dumping ground.
Abortion is an option. But its traumatic to experience and I'm not giving my daughter the "abortion is an easy thing and a FIX to all your troubles" either. Because some people DO use it as birth control. And I'm not cool with that. I know girls who have had 10 of them before their 30s. Not understanding that they are super fertile, and need to guard their wombs.


----------



## dancinstallion (May 23, 2019)

Hopefully this will make some women think a little harder about who they sleep with and choose to procreate with if abortion isn't an option. But I foresee it will have the opposite effect and there will be more babies born to unprepared single mothers. Causing more BW to stay or enter poverty.


----------



## meka72 (May 23, 2019)

If Roe gets overturned it’ll be illegal in California too. Funny how conservatives are all about states rights unless it deals with abortion. 



Rainbow Dash said:


> I live in California, so abortion rights will most likely not change here. If Roe vs Wade is overturned,  I believe that state rights still  apply.  If that happens to not be the case, I'm not to far from Mexico.
> 
> We have absolutely no plans to have anymore children.  My husband got a vasectomy.  I've had 3 c-sections, the risks of complications increase each time. I'm not willing to risk my  life giving birth again, so if we were to end up pregnant, as much as it would pain me, I would most likely abort.
> 
> I'm still concerned for women and girls that live in states like Alabama.  Poor women and minority women are at risk because of these laws.


----------



## Kanky (May 23, 2019)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> I am pre-menopause.
> 
> I do have a younger sibling not in my state, but abortion was never available for us. You had to travel to Puerto Rico to get one when I was growing up. I don't know what the situation is there now.
> 
> ...


I was wondering about enforcement as well. Anti-abortion laws would be hard to enforce without invading privacy and undermining a lot of other the rights that we have. 



Farida said:


> In fact, I honestly believe many don't even truly want Roe to be overturned or to ban abortion on a federal level. Because once that's over, they will lose votes. The constant promise of eliminating abortion is campaign promise gold. Once they lose that sacred cow, then what? Probably on to cry for "religious freedom" which is BS because white Christians have it easy here.



I don’t believe that they want to overturn it either. They are probably hoping that Roe v Wade is upheld, but barely so that they can get Republican voters to keep trying. Weren’t most of the judges that decided Roe appointed by Republicans?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 23, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> Hopefully this will make some women think a little harder about who they sleep with and choose to procreate with if abortion isn't an option. But I foresee it will have the opposite effect and there will be more babies born to unprepared single mothers. Causing more BW to stay or enter poverty.


Women in America were sticking clothes hangers up their vaginas and throwing themselves down stairs as a response to unwanted pregnancies out pre-Roe V Wade.   History will just repeat itself.   There are a whole lot of women who use abortion as their only form of birth control, which is their business, well they are going to have a whole lot of mouths to feed.   It is what it is.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 24, 2019)

meka72 said:


> If Roe gets overturned it’ll be illegal in California too. Funny how conservatives are all about states rights unless it deals with abortion.



If Roe gets overturned it will still be legal in California unless they pass an anti-abortion bill.  Roe gave women the right to an abortion nationally.  If Roe gets overturned it will simply go back to the way things were pre-Roe...  women traveling to NY and CA and other states where abortion was allowed for abortions.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (May 24, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> If Roe gets overturned it will still be legal in California unless they pass an anti-abortion bill.  Roe gave women the right to an abortion nationally.  If Roe gets overturned it will simply go back to the way things were pre-Roe...  women traveling to NY and CA and other states where abortion was allowed for abortions.


Correct. California law retains a woman’s right to an abortion even if Roe is overturned, which leaves it up to the states. Considering the state is gearing up to pass laws incentivizing filmmakers boycotting Georgia, and making abortion pills more accessible to college students I don’t think an anti abortion bill will be passed any time soon.


----------



## Layluh (May 24, 2019)

*Federal judge blocks Mississippi abortion law*
By Ariane de Vogue, CNN Supreme Court Reporter

Updated at 5:25 PM ET, Fri May 24, 2019


Washington (CNN) — A federal judge blocked a Mississippi law on Friday that forbids abortion after the detection of a fetal heartbeat, as early as six weeks into a pregnancy.
In issuing a preliminary injunction, Judge Carlton Reeves said the law "threatens immediate harm to women's rights, especially considering most women do not seek abortions services until after six weeks."
RELATED: Who is Carlton Reeves, the judge who blocked Mississippi abortion law
"Allowing the law to take effect would force the clinic to stop providing most abortion care," wrote Reeves, adding that "by banning abortions after the detection of a fetal heartbeat, the law prevents a woman's free choice, which is central to personal dignity and autonomy."


----------



## Layluh (May 24, 2019)

It's hard to copy and paste on my phone so that's all I'm going to post


----------



## meka72 (May 24, 2019)

Thank you for correcting my misunderstanding. 



HappilyLiberal said:


> If Roe gets overturned it will still be legal in California unless they pass an anti-abortion bill.  Roe gave women the right to an abortion nationally.  If Roe gets overturned it will simply go back to the way things were pre-Roe...  women traveling to NY and CA and other states where abortion was allowed for abortions.





ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Correct. California law retains a woman’s right to an abortion even if Roe is overturned, which leaves it up to the states. Considering the state is gearing up to pass laws incentivizing filmmakers boycotting Georgia, and making abortion pills more accessible to college students I don’t think an anti abortion bill will be passed any time soon.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jun 26, 2022)

Ivonnovi said:


> "They" won't stop until they see their dream come true:   Women: barefoot, pregnant & [out of the workforce] in the Kitchen.   BW will be back to being domestic helpers.
> 
> They are trying to make Women into being Sharecroppers of their own wombs....again.


I JUST WANN REPEAT MYSELF!!!


----------



## SoniT (Jun 27, 2022)

Look where we are now.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 27, 2022)

Yep ^^^


----------



## pisceschica (Jul 4, 2022)

I’m just waiting to hear from pro-life people in those states that may end up having to pay more for birth control or have pregnancy checkpoints when they attempt to travel out of their state.

I’m also curious to see if fertility treatment facilities start shutting down in some of those areas since states like Missouri consider destroying an unimplanted embryo abortion.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 4, 2022)

pisceschica said:


> I’m just waiting to hear from pro-life people in those states that may end up having to pay more for birth control or have pregnancy checkpoints when they attempt to travel out of their state.
> 
> I’m also curious to see if fertility treatment facilities start shutting down in some of those areas since states like Missouri consider destroying an unimplanted embryo abortion.


Or the doctor forces them to miscarry naturally. It’s a hell on earth experience.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 14, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> Or the doctor forces them to miscarry naturally.* It’s a hell on earth experience.*


Hell on Earth.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 17, 2022)

How are we all doing? I mean seriously?

We need to check in on each other these days.


----------



## Plushottie (Jul 17, 2022)

All of this scares me. I have no kids and unwed so it scares me that if I ever have relations and anything happens I will have to forfeit my life for such. I feel folks need to mind the biz that’s theirs it’s suffocating


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 18, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> How are we all doing? I mean seriously?
> 
> We need to check in on each other these days.


Fearful and anxious. I can’t have children anymore, and I don’t engage, nor having any desire to be relational. But this impacts all of us as whole, and for us that have children. Rights are being snatched away. I have literally been living in a bubble, and it seems it needs to stay that way.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 19, 2022)

Feeling like I’m not gonna take this laying down. I have two daughters.
Full Stop.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 19, 2022)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Feeling like I’m not gonna take this laying down. I have two daughters.
> Full Stop.


I’m not going to hijack this thread, but you said something one day, and it has literally stuck with me since. It was about not being dependent on the government. I have taken that to heart and I’m working to drastically make changes concerning myself and my children. Thank you for that.


----------

